

You've been cutting cakes wrong your entire life - anacleto
http://digg.com/video/youve-been-cutting-cakes-wrong-your-entire-life

======
coreyp_1
Wrong? no. Differently? yes. Because sheetcake. :)

~~~
astrodust
You could just shave layers off the bottom and have no problem at all, or, you
know, math.

